# dossier "frames" dans dossier système



## roro (23 Mars 2001)

en ouvrant mon dossier système, je suis tombé sur un dossier intitulé "Frames". Il y a 132 éléments pour 500Ko.... je ne vois pas à quelle appli ça appartient, je ne vois pas d'où ça vient...
dedans, y a des fichiers avec des noms comme "Antique", "aqua frame", etc.
ça vous dit qqh ??


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (23 Mars 2001)

Le dossier Frames appartient z l'utilitaire Icon Tools (Module pour le Menu Contextuel)

Tu asdu l'essaye peut etre l'astu encore !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ouala, don't panic !


----------



## roro (23 Mars 2001)

Merci, je ne panique pas, je m'interroge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je n'ai pas installé icontools ou alors on l'aurait fait à l'insu de mon plein gré. Bon, je regarde ce soir s'il ne reste pas des préfs icontools... mais franchement ça m'étonnerait !


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (23 Mars 2001)

y'a p'tet un autre truc qui a un dossier frames aussi ...
rajoute des infos dans le forum ...
je verifierai ca ce soir quand je serai a nouveau devant mon Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La, chuis sur un Beurk en Neanderthal Technology  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P'tet que quelqu'un d'autre te repondra d'ici la !


----------



## Gwenhiver (23 Mars 2001)

Les deux dossiers installés par Icon Tools s'appellent _Icon Frames_ et _Icon Stamps_, et pas _Frames_ tout seul.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X -- ça y est, il a quitté l'usine !)_


----------



## roro (23 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] MacFly:
*je verifierai ca ce soir quand je serai a nouveau devant mon Mac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La, chuis sur un Beurk en Neanderthal Technology   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

m'en parle pas, je suis dans le même cas ! Aujourd'hui, je suis à peu près calme mais hier... mon NT4 (avec mémoire protégée et tout...) m'a fait un bel écran bleu (vidage de la mémoire physique, un message à faire peur)... résultat, tout un boulot dans Word (logiciel microsoft sur plateforme m$) foutu, perdu.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......
ras le bol de bosser là dessus. Vivement ce soir !


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (23 Mars 2001)

Les soucis sur PC : merdre grrr ecran bleu
Les soucis sur Mac: c'est quoi le dossier qui apparait dans mon systeme ...

Moi j'ai vite fait mon choix en voyant ca


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (23 Mars 2001)

Toujours sur mon Plante Constamment:

T'aurais pas installe Pando Calendar par hasard ? ou un produit de cet editeur ...
Je crois que c'est lui qui met un dossier Frames!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas 100% sur mais ... presque
a ce soir


----------



## roro (23 Mars 2001)

ouais... comme tu vois, j'ai des questions métaphysiques avec mon Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça faisait une éternité que je n'étais pas allé dans le dossier système ! hier je me suis dit "tiens je vais aller voir ce qui se passe par ici" et hop, je tombe sur un dossier qui ne me dit rien... voila, à part ça, RAS !


----------



## roro (23 Mars 2001)

nos posts se sont croisés ! ouiiiiiiiiiii ! c'est ça, pandocalendar, je l'ai installé il y a quelques jours ! merci, je vais pouvoir dormir


----------

